# The kama yiar was real or fake



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 1, 2012)

THE Kama yiar  was real or fake but there fact was real  kyoketsu shoge you put on pole  what you get is a kama yiar but china called something diffint


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 1, 2012)

...huh?

(Why do I get a feelin.g of deja vu?)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> ...huh?
> 
> (Why do I get a feelin.g of deja vu?)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk



Because this wannabe is using the site as a notebook. Dropping scrambled brain drippings as he goes, stating 'facts' that are usually wrong. He'll continue to do so until the PTB tire of it and boot him as they did on MAP.  Your best bet is to just report the posts and let the mods sweep them into a pile in Great Debate. Or put him on ignore. Arguing with him just gets you infracted, mocking him gets you a vacation as The Roman found out, and correcting him is an exercise in futility as he won't listen to you.  

The other option is to try to salvage these steaming piles of gibberish and turn them into actual useful discussions.  Good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 1, 2012)

Kamayiar was real look it up i wont lie plus not want be i more of shinobi then you think i never lie on my facts ok

here right spelling on it ok kamayair   let retype that ok



THE Kama yari was real or fake but there fact was real kyoketsu shoge you put on pole what you get is a kama yari but china called something diffent​


----------



## seasoned (Apr 1, 2012)

Whatever it is, he is a busy poster for sure. So, someone is having fun.......................


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 1, 2012)

True. And the rest of us are going bald from scratching our heads in confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 1, 2012)

i find in stead geting mad i just write new post im 109 is lot on my mind better getingt mad at others do want get mad at other or not but does keep youll site going put in seach kama yari in it will come up it battle feiled weapon it real weapon never lie about it


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 1, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i find in stead geting mad i just write new post im 109 is lot on my mind better getingt mad at others do want get mad at other or not but does keep youll site going



Nobodys getting mad  we just have no idea what your trying to say its hard to have a conversation with people when you dont speak the same language


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 1, 2012)

conversation with    people i talk     same you language i s same you never heard about kama yari it spear with hook dam i knew stump youll that is funny i know it if this type clearly put kama yari in search and look up i never lie about weapons on laevle 6 :BSmeter:


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

We are speaking English.

You are writing gibberish.

This isn't your personal notebook.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 1, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> conversation with    people i talk     same you language i s same you never heard about kama yari it spear with hook dam i knew stump youll that is funny i know it if this type clearly put kama yari in search and look up i never lie about weapons on laevle 6 :BSmeter:


See at first i thought you just had spelling and grammer issues.  Now i think your just doing it  to be a troll.  Have fun talking to yourself


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a clue Billy. Just because you can find it on google doesn't mean it's true. Ashida Kim shows up on google but you'd be hard pressed to find anybody considered less legitimate than him. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 2, 2012)

The point about the requirement to post on this forum in the best English you can muster is an important one, *Blacksword*.  I for one initially got the impression that you were using an iPhone App to give you a translation into English from a foreign language that did not use Roman characters.  That is how badly your posts read.

It would be a great favour to all of us if you could make the strongest effort you can to improve the readability of what you post here.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 2, 2012)

And just to clarify what Billy's talking about, there were quite a variety of spears (yari) in Japan, including a range of kama (sickle) shaped forms, such as katakama yari. The idea of creating one by attaching a kyoketsu shoge to a pole, however, is far more suspect. To the point that I'd say, uh, nope. 

According to the stories, the Kumogakure Ryu kamayari originated from forms of portable ladders (poles with hooks on the end and holes which could have rungs placed through them). Nothing to do with Kyoketsu Shoge.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

it laptop youll not ipod or cell phone


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 2, 2012)

That's not what Bester meant. He meant that you have been posting what seem like your personal notes about martial arts, rather than any questions or attempts for conversation. The impression is that you are simply putting down what you think is right (it often isn't) as a way of making your own notes for your training.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i find in stead geting mad i just write new post im 109 is lot on my mind better getingt mad at others do want get mad at other or not but does keep youll site going put in seach kama yari in it will come up it battle feiled weapon it real weapon never lie about it



Youre 109?  well, then.  I can forgive the language issues.  Of course, if you aren't 109, I have no idea what you are talking about.  

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I for one initially got the impression that you were using an iPhone App to give you a translation into English from a foreign language that did not use Roman characters.  That is how badly your posts read.



I had that same thought until I saw the Youtube videos of Blackswordshinobi speaking.  There's definitely a case for speech-to-text.


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

Possibly. Though I haven't ruled out a troll running things through the dialectizer or another translator site.

For example:

English:
I find instead of getting mad I just write a new post

Redneck:
ah find instead of gittin' mad as a weasel in a blender ah jest write a noo post 

Cockney:
I find instead of copping mad I just write a new post 

Moron:
I find instead of gettigg mad I dgust write a new post 

Jive:
I find instead uh gettin' mad ah' plum scribble some new post 

Billy:
i find in stead geting mad i just write new post 

Brummie:
I find instead of getten yampy I just write a noo post.

Scouse:
Ay find instead o' gett'n a barm pot ay juss write a nicked post.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2012)

I have just taped the whole of this sentence using speech recognition.  It is not complicated, it doesn&#8217;t take long to set up.  The whole thing took approximately 3 minutes, from finding the instructions to setting up the headset and then dictating this passage.
If you are using windows seven, you can go to the desktop and press the F1key.  In the search box, type windows speech recognition.  Then choose the topic called dictating text.
It&#8217;s really a shame that your posts do not make sense-I&#8217;d be interested to find out what you really mean.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

iam on romantime it stander for all laptop/


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> iam on romantime it stander for all laptop/



No, the guy on Roman Time is on vacation. I doubt he is standing on a laptop.
That's what you meant right?


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2012)

Romantime.  What is Romantime?  Google brings back no results...


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

Gnarlie said:


> Romantime.  What is Romantime?  Google brings back no results...



I think it's when you're a couple hours late for a party and blame it on too much wine with the boys in togas. :rofl:


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you telling us that you're using Times New Roman?  Honestly, this is like a conversation with Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.  We have to guess what you mean.  What's that Skip, Timmy's stuck down the well again?


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd just be happy he would stop posting gibberish and using the site as his own little notebook, and instead actually contribute meaningful stuff.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

that point i cant do  attachment  or pic or links that is one youll rule as will


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> that point i cant do  attachment  or pic or links that is one youll rule as will



I can do those. But that's a Supporting Member benefit.
You don't get that when you're "Restricted Access".
Which I would guess you got because you haven't really contributed anything but gibberish threads of crap fantasy ninja dribbles.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 2, 2012)

Sadly, I would guess that is indeed the case, *Bester*.  As I have noted elsewhere, the site regulations require that a person make their best efforts to communicate in clear English.  

That is because, at the end of the day, the forums here are a 'public place' and the rules (and rights) of behaviour are similar to what you would expect in a real world public place - including not being disturbed by the crazy/drunk guy who thinks a can of Frey Bentos is a hand grenade {old Jasper Carrot sketch reference there }.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Sadly, I would guess that is indeed the case, *Bester*. As I have noted elsewhere, the site regulations require that a person make their best efforts to communicate in clear English.
> 
> That is because, at the end of the day, the forums here are a 'public place' and the rules (and rights) of behaviour are similar to what you would expect in a real world public place - including not being disturbed by the crazy/drunk guy who thinks a can of Frey Bentos is a hand grenade {old Jasper Carrot sketch reference there }.




Like Jasper I attract nutters who always come and sit next to me on buses, they walk down the aisle, look at me with recognition and sit down....soon I swear I shall be that nutter!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

If that happens, worry not. I've got haldol and a blow dart...


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------

